# Who's who?????



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Eeeeekkkkkkkkk
There r lot of new members & new babies! & people who haven't been on 4 a while, & im still only relatively new!!! I'm a bit lost as to who is who & how many chi's u hav? Girl/boy & age????  piks would b fantastic!!!  
Please  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm Sinead  got a little chi boy rascal who is now 4 month old
View attachment 17746



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I am Mayra
and these are Karma (girl) and Laska (boy), from the same litter almost 9 months
View attachment 17762


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm Ashley and this is my baby boy, Toby. He's 17 months old. 



















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico and Kody are on all my siggys.... 
(Press F5- for Windows - and you will see different siggys)
Chico is 4 ...Kody is 2


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I really don't post all that often...just am able to reply here/there.  But these are my pups.

Crappy cell pic but the most recent pic I have of the most of them together. From left to right: Sassy (9mo), Mari (4yo), Milo (5yo), Matilda (5yo) & Maxie (5yo)











Than the missing one in his own pic...our newest show hopeful Chaos at 6mo:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't post that often anymore just when i have a bit of time, I have 5 chis atm,

3 girls Twig 7 years, Ruby 4 years, Saffie 18 months and two boys Bentley 4 years and Ollie 18 months


Don't have photo of them all together but here's the younger two Ollie and Saffie, sorry if its huge am on phone 











Bentley










Ruby & Twigs


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am Sue and have 3 chi's. Zarita 7 yrs, longhair, Emmie 5 yrs, and the baby Bonnie an other longhair. Not able to show pictures---really dumb with computers.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hiya, Im new here too  I'm Jemma and I have Basil who is 14 weeks

These are pictures of the day we got him and then last week 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscarhw (Mar 10, 2013)

Im heather, this is oscar who is 10 weeks.
View attachment 17786



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!! I'm Zorana and I have 4 chi's!

Starting with the top right:
Mojo- our SC tan rescue who is 4
Leo- red sable LC, he is 1
Lola- tri color SC, she is also 4
Mimi- black and tan LC who is 11 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm Moonfall and I have a short haired red chi named Douglas


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm Lynda and I have two long coats I adopted as adults. Lady has an adorable black mask and will turn 5 this summer. Prince is a long coat tri-color who will turn 4 this summer. See my siggy for pics.


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi I'm Jessica and I have two little girls named Mia she is 9 months and Sheeva she is around 7-9 years old.
View attachment 17794



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm Tina and my chi Lulu just turned 5 years old.










My parents have a Maltese named Gidget that also lives with us. She will be 2 years old in May. You can see her in my siggy.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm Krystal and this is my girl, Odessa, who is 2 years old.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am lisa and this is lola. We think she is about 4.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Love love love all these beautiful chi's!!!! So lovely to 'officially' meet u all  !!!!!! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melhasty2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm Melissa. I have 2 chis - girl - Weezy is 9 mos and boy - Dexter is 8 weeks. I also have a male Mastiff named Biggie who is 4 mos. love seeing all the pics !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I guess I should introduce us better 
I'm macky, I hav 3 chi's! All girls  ruby is 3 in June, pearl is 1 in June, & we now hav diamond who is pearls full sister & she is 14 weeks!!! 
We also hav 2 staffy's turbo & nana!!!
View attachment 17850



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi I am Evelyn and I have 1 Chi, Ike 7 mo and a pug Sadie 6 1/2 years old.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm Ruth and I have Rolo, 1 on April the 1st and Buttons, 5 months on April 5th. 
View attachment 17866



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melhasty2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm Krystal and this is my girl, Odessa, who is 2 years old.


Cute! She looks a lot like my Weezy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess's mummy (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi am Emma this is my only chihuahua but she lives with 5 pugs!! She's 9 weeks.
View attachment 18002



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Pam here, with Frankie and Benny aged 4 and 5.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

pam6400 said:


> Pam here, with Frankie and Benny aged 4 and 5.


They are beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am Amy Jo and the proud owner of Jaxx. Jaxx is 20 months old and the hyper crazy part of our lives.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm Sarah from Melbourne and my Chi's are:

Axle, 1 yr 7 mos









Chloe, 1 yr 5 mos









Winston, 1 yr


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I havent been posting a lot lately just the odd one I mostly just read posts... My chis are in My siggy 
Ava6 Quark8 Lola(will be 4 on april 3) and Hugo unkown age


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi! I am nichole and my furbaby's name is Chloe. She turned 1 year in January. 
I will have to post a new pic later. My photo bucket app isn't working :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My name is Missy and I have two Chis who are in my siggy. Emmie is about 4 and Bailey just turned 2. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi I'm Kelly and my chi's name is Bell. She is just over 5 months old right now.


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey there! New also! My Lil lady is Trip and she's 3 months XD 

View attachment 18234


If this is posted twice sorry about that! Tried to post and didn't seem to go through...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Welcome! Trip is gorgeous 

(as a new poster, the first few posts have to be moderated so it takes a little while before they show on the forum - I deleted the other post for you)


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Hello,my babies are ,maggie 9 years old ,Minnie 10 years old,Maisey 6 years old and Missy 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks and thanks! I didnt even realize it until after I did it twice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm Samantha! I've been gone a long time, but Gabriel recently potty trained, leaving me some extra time during the day not having to spray out his diapers, so I'm back lol

My fiance and I's family includes Venus/Dinky (a 4 year old chihuahua/terrier mix), Gabriel (our 2 year old), and Kitty (our newest addition, 5 month old kitten).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi.  I'm Teresa. Most just call me T. Been a member of CP for about 5 years. I love it here. So many kind members, and lots of beautiful Chi's. :love5:

My crew:

Lexie, 6 years old. The reason I fell in love with the breed. 




























Chance, 5 1/2 years old. 



















Gia, 5 years old. 



















Jade, 4 years old.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Hi.  I'm Teresa. Most just call me T. Been a member of CP for about 5 years. I love it here. So many kind members, and lots of beautiful Chi's. :love5:
> 
> My crew:
> 
> ...


T,
That picture of Chance in blue is my favorite


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> T,
> That picture of Chance in blue is my favorite
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!! :love5: I adore that pic too. The other one he looks like a tiny lion. :lol: All 4 have thick coats, but Gia's is the thickest, Chance's next in line. He's my little Monkey Man. His little face and expressions melt my heart. :love2:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm Kitty! I've been here since 2010 and T is right it's a great forum 
I have Bijou who just turned 3, and Mimi who turned 5 in August 
I also have a new baby named Trinket who will be joining us in a few weeks.


All 3 of my dogs are long coats.
Black SOW
Chocolate & Tan
Red Sable


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm Gina. I will be getting my long hair Chi boy at the end of April. I am so excited!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Great thread as there are so many new members. I don't post much but am on every day. I have 2 chis......Zoey my little white girl turned 5 last month and my little Chloe turned 1.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

KayC said:


> Great thread as there are so many new members. I don't post much but am on every day. I have 2 chis......Zoey my little white girl turned 5 last month and my little Chloe turned 1.


And two of the prettiest babies here!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree, Kitty!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't believe baby Chloe is one already! 
I love the pics of Chance, he has his 'stop torturing me with that horrible camera!' face on 
I'm Stella, and I have 3 smooth coat Chis. Harley (AKA Moo) is 2, black/tan tri, Mouse is 1 and a half, red, and Delilah is also one and a half, blue cream sable, she looks like a mini husky. I am also rubbish with pictures lol.
http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/p480x480/482139_463607440378591_413643689_n.jpg (L-R Moo, Mouse, Delilah)


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am Terri and I have two chis - Charlie, who was two on Christmas Eve, and Taz, who will be two on July 13. Here are two quick pictures I made of them tonight.



















I enjoy this forum. There are a lot of nice people here!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I can't believe baby Chloe is one already!
> I love the pics of Chance, he has his 'stop torturing me with that horrible camera!' face on
> I'm Stella, and I have 3 smooth coat Chis. Harley (AKA Moo) is 2, black/tan tri, Mouse is 1 and a half, red, and Delilah is also one and a half, blue cream sable, she looks like a mini husky. I am also rubbish with pictures lol.
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/p480x480/482139_463607440378591_413643689_n.jpg (L-R Moo, Mouse, Delilah)


Look how cute they are!!




MiniGrace said:


> I am Terri and I have two chis - Charlie, who was two on Christmas Eve, and Taz, who will be two on July 13. Here are two quick pictures I made of them tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! I adore the big ol bat ears on Taz!! how cute IS that!


----------



## WyliesMama (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm Amber and my baby is 
Wylie he is 10 months old and mine and my boyfriends only child. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm Kathleen and my babies are Isadora ( Izzy ) who will be 5 yrs old in May and Iszaria ( Zari ) who will be 3 yrs old in June. I don't post too often but visit everyday and read thru all the posts...so many darling chihuahuas.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

nabi said:


> I'm Kathleen and my babies are Isadora ( Izzy ) who will be 5 yrs old in May and Iszaria ( Zari ) who will be 3 yrs old in June. I don't post too often but visit everyday and read thru all the posts...so many darling chihuahuas.


Kathleen, you're always gone too long. I love pics of Izzy and Zari. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I can't believe baby Chloe is one already!
> I love the pics of Chance, he has his 'stop torturing me with that horrible camera!' face on
> I'm Stella, and I have 3 smooth coat Chis. Harley (AKA Moo) is 2, black/tan tri, Mouse is 1 and a half, red, and Delilah is also one and a half, blue cream sable, she looks like a mini husky. I am also rubbish with pictures lol.
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/p480x480/482139_463607440378591_413643689_n.jpg (L-R Moo, Mouse, Delilah)


Thank you, Stella!!  You have him pegged to a T. That's exactly what he's thinking. :lol: He hates his pic taken. Little toot! :lol:


----------



## phonewoman61 (May 5, 2010)

*hi there Im cathy and we have two chis*

hi im cathy and we have two chis


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi! My name is Andréa and we will be bringing home our first baby Chi in a few weeks!! ccasion7:


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

*Who's who*

Hi, I'm Sally and I have 1 chi, called Delilah who is just about to be 10 months old.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Oh my! I adore the big ol bat ears on Taz!! how cute IS that!


Thank you! 



WyliesMama said:


> I'm Amber and my baby is
> Wylie he is 10 months old and mine and my boyfriends only child.


Wylie is a cutie! And I love your manicure!


----------



## WyliesMama (Mar 28, 2013)

MiniGrace said:


> Wylie is a cutie! And I love your manicure!


Aww thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What beautiful chis our wonderful members have. Great thread


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Paynee and welcome to the forum! My name is christina and I have Tiny (girl, chi min pin mix) and Penny (girl).

Tiny
View attachment 18641


Penny
View attachment 18649



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

PixieHollow said:


> Hi! My name is Andréa and we will be bringing home our first baby Chi in a few weeks!! ccasion7:


Congrats!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

*Chloe* said:


> I don't post that often anymore just when i have a bit of time, I have 5 chis atm,
> 
> 3 girls Twig 7 years, Ruby 4 years, Saffie 18 months and two boys Bentley 4 years and Ollie 18 months
> 
> ...


Omg!!! Ollie and saphire are so beautiful!!! And cuuuute!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you!!!


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 18721

I have a 10 month old girl named Sophie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi my name is Lyanne and Holly is 3 months old  I've posted once to say hi but I often enjoy reading posts and I am grateful for all the advice 
View attachment 18817



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm Deanna. My bf and I have 2 furbabies, a 2 year old Shiba Inu banged Nikita and a 12 week old Chihuahua named Duke.






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi I'm Robin & my 2 chi boys are recent rescues. Monkey is 2 yrs. old & Joey is 8 yrs.old, Joeys tongue is always sticking out because of tooth loss. 




They have 3 Boston Terriers step sisters.


----------

